# Einzelne Tags der context.xml lesen



## ea (11. Dez 2014)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren, ob und wie ich einzelne Tags aus einer context.xml in Variablen kopieren kann. Es geht konkret darum, einen Namen und ein Passwort in der context.xml zu hinterlegen und beim Login-Prozess der Anmeldung Name und Passwort dort einzeln abzufragen.

Alle Beispiele, die ich bislang finden konnte, haben sich immer um einen kompletten Datenbank-Connection gedreht.

Viele Grüße,
ea


----------



## EasyEagle (12. Dez 2014)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 16 Einführung in die <XML>-Verarbeitung mit Java


----------

